# Uuh--mazing!!!



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

So, I finally broke down and bought the CC wooden pin brush, thinking I may be able to justify it now that I am about to have 2 fluffs. 

I seriously cannot believe what a difference it makes!!!! I didn't know that a brush could feel and move through the hair that differently! Daphne has a cottony coat that mats easily and can't stand being brushed. She just sat there and let me brush her and it glided right through! I feel so guilty that I didn't get this for her years ago!

For anyone that's been on the fence, order it!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Love mine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been wanting to get one what is the best size?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That's awesome. We love it so much that we have the small and regular size. If I had to choose only one I would pick the small as it helps a lot with the legs and belly but having Ben on a long coat the regular is very useful here.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

luvsmalts said:


> I've been wanting to get one what is the best size?



I got the small and it will be just fine, even with Daphne being on the larger size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also just recently got the small, Izzy is now a whopping 13lbs!! And it works just find for her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have never been disappointed with a CC product!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL, I love to see the reaction when people try this brush for the first time! 
You are right on the money! I love CC products, and especially my wooden pin brush!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommy (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you for the post! I just ordered one, I hope I have the same great results. Winston has a coat that rarely knots, but it doesn't seem like I can ever stay ahead of Caesar's knots. He hates grooming because of it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Caesar's Mommy said:


> Thank you for the post! I just ordered one, I hope I have the same great results. Winston has a coat that rarely knots, but it doesn't seem like I can ever stay ahead of Caesar's knots. He hates grooming because of it.
> Great! I'm glad I could help. Let me know if you like it as much as I do!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KenzoTheGreat (Jan 29, 2014)

I just ordered one too and cannot wait! Kenzo has cottony hair and matts easily. Thank you for posting about it!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

KenzoTheGreat said:


> I just ordered one too and cannot wait! Kenzo has cottony hair and matts easily. Thank you for posting about it!



Great! I can't wait for us all to compare notes. I hope you have the same experience I have! We had guests over last night and they said Daphne looks like a new dog, not knowing it was thanks to the new brush 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes! This brush is the bizniz! If you still don't have one - go! now. buy the brush already...


----------



## KenzoTheGreat (Jan 29, 2014)

So, I received the small wooden brush a week ago, along with the Silk Protein and Ice on Ice products. By the way, the products are wonderful, especially the Silk Protein! I've been using the brush on Kenzo for a week now and I love it! Amazing how it's so much easier to brush him. Thank you for the recommendation! 

Also, congrats on getting a second fluff! What a cutie! They are both cuties!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

KenzoTheGreat said:


> So, I received the small wooden brush a week ago, along with the Silk Protein and Ice on Ice products. By the way, the products are wonderful, especially the Silk Protein! I've been using the brush on Kenzo for a week now and I love it! Amazing how it's so much easier to brush him. Thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> Also, congrats on getting a second fluff! What a cutie! They are both cuties!



Great! I'm so glad you like it as much as I do!!!

Thanks, we think Phoebe is pretty cute, too. Think we will keep her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, here I go again --- part of the danger for ME being back on SM is all the great things that I MUST PURCHASE! I thought I was pretty stocked on tools, and I use a bunch of CC products ---- but I am missing the wooden pin brush.

Is this brush better then their fusion brushes? Is this the brush that is wood + wooden pins? Thanks for the tip --- will be placing my order!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use both the wood pin and the regular pin brush, first the wood to get snarls out and then the metal pin to smooth. The wooden pin brush works great on granddaughters extreme bedhead too! My daughter wants 10 of them...I told her how much they were, so she'll probably opt for 4-one for each


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> I use both the wood pin and the regular pin brush, first the wood to get snarls out and then the metal pin to smooth. The wooden pin brush works great on granddaughters extreme bedhead too! My daughter wants 10 of them...I told her how much they were, so she'll probably opt for 4-one for each


Perfect excuse for the purchase -- thanks -- my daughter has sensitive scalp so I will buy her a couple --- and the dogs will 'Borrow' one of hers :thumbsup:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yes, here I go again --- part of the danger for ME being back on SM is all the great things that I MUST PURCHASE! I thought I was pretty stocked on tools, and I use a bunch of CC products ---- but I am missing the wooden pin brush.
> 
> Is this brush better then their fusion brushes? Is this the brush that is wood + wooden pins? Thanks for the tip --- will be placing my order!!!



I'm not sure if it's better than the fusion, as I've never used one. Mine is plastic with wooden pins. I got the cool colors version in pink. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It didn't work so good on the one with the baby fine hair, but the other 2 have thick (one has wavy) hair and it worked wonders! My daughter was ripping the hair out of her head when I gave it to her and in 2 seconds she was done and smiling!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Perfect excuse for the purchase -- thanks -- my daughter has sensitive scalp so I will buy her a couple --- and the dogs will 'Borrow' one of hers :thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yes, here I go again --- part of the danger for ME being back on SM is all the great things that I MUST PURCHASE! I thought I was pretty stocked on tools, and I use a bunch of CC products ---- but I am missing the wooden pin brush.
> 
> Is this brush better then their fusion brushes? Is this the brush that is wood + wooden pins? Thanks for the tip --- will be placing my order!!!


The wooden pin brush does not replace the fusion, they have different purposes. The wooden pin brush is for an initial brushing to remove tangles, then you can use your fusion for a full brushing. You should just go ahead and order it, you know you want it! You'll love it!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

StevieB said:


> You should just go ahead and order it, you know you want it! You'll love it!!



You crack me up! You know you want it!!! Honestly the wooden brush is awesome. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dominic said:


> You crack me up! You know you want it!!! Honestly the wooden brush is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I have been enabled so many times, my grooming bag is evidence of that. Now it's my turn to be the enabler! LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just putting my order in finally, you ladies are enablers LOL


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> You should just go ahead and order it, you know you want it! You'll love it!!


Who's the enabler now?????


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Who's the enabler now?????


It all starts with YOU, Pam. You are the master enabler! I'm glad you are though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had mine for a while. . . it is good against static. I think it is a great brush for it's purpose but I would not call it amazing! LOL


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*I ordered one, too.*

I had been meaning to buy one after reading posts on here about it a while ago, but after reading this thread finally did it. I ordered the purple small one, should get it by Tuesday. : )


----------

